# What’s everybody complaining about I don’t get it!?



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

I’m probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what’s everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it’s non-stop rides the whole time and before I’m even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that’s no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever. 

Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can’t take it anymore and I’ve been doing this for over five years now and I’m not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don’t know maybe I’m missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it’s like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah, I heard there was less than 50 shootings there this weekend, so seems like things are looking up.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

to the Original Poster: You are in the 'honey moon' phase if you just signed up for one platform or another in the Chicago area, and are likely getting a slight bump by the algorithm in ride-request over the more veteran drivers in your area.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, I heard there was less than 50 shootings there this weekend, so seems like things are looking up.


That's in a specific small area of the city and 50 shootings out of over 5 million people who live in Cook county means that if your that unlucky to get shot then you'll get shot anywhere you go.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> to the Original Poster: You are in the 'honey moon' phase if you just signed up for one platform or another in the Chicago area, and are likely getting a slight bump by the algorithm in ride-request over the more veteran drivers in your area.


 you say the OP is in the 'honey moon' phase even though the said he's "been doing this for over five years now".
Your zero-track mind on ridesharing is breathtaking.
You'll figure it out one day.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> that you say the OP is in the 'honey moon' phase even though the said he's "been doing this for over five years now".


Fair.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> to the Original Poster: You are in the 'honey moon' phase if you just signed up for one platform or another in the Chicago area, and are likely getting a slight bump by the algorithm in ride-request over the more veteran drivers in your area.


Here we go with another whiner with another comment that doesn't make any sense. I am a veteran driver and I posted a picture on what a typical day looks like in our city so nobody's getting bumped when there's rides everywhere!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Great is defined by each individual driver.

You have drivers that think $500 a week is life changing. You have others that think $1000 a week is great. Then you have the ones that think $1500 is where they need to be.

You also have drivers that love the flat surge but others that like big fat rides that equal about 10 flat surge rides. Some drivers are barely old enough to drink, you have retired dudes that are paying for a vacation, or a housewife getting out of the house. Putting drivers into a 'everybody' whining Category is ignorant.

@SicilianDude - what defines great to you besides some $5-10 surge per ride? $1500-2000 per week at 50-60 hours and 1000 totals miles is great to me.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> I've been doing this for over five years





Kurt Halfyard said:


> You are in the 'honey moon' phase


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Great is defined by each individual driver.
> 
> You have drivers that think $500 a week is life changing. You have others that think $1000 a week is great. Then you have the ones that think $1500 is where they need to be.
> 
> ...


This is a fair point, but I think in general the OP is commenting on the constant whining on here. "In the old days, I could earn $12 for changing out of my pajamas! Now they require I actually get behind the wheel. F this, I'm shuffling the next 3 passengers to stick it to the man!"

I like the OP's attitude, but obviously most drivers' markets are not a major US city that's always surging. Those $6 kisses per ride certainly help motivate.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Those 'heat maps' and surge bonuses are still very likely DYNAMIC and individually tailored. If you take a long break from driving, the mother-ship will likely re-incentivize.
I know I used to get promos and beg-mails from LYFT when I would take a vacation, and stop driving for 3-4 weeks.

Surges (multipliers) in my market have been quite common during COVID, but many of the drivers here also report not getting rides when the surges are high (which makes sense, as many pax are looking for rides, but don't want to pay surge.)

The only place the rubber hits the road is 'actual earnings' for that week.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> That's in a specific small area of the city and 50 shootings out of over 5 million people who live in Cook county means that if your that unlucky to get shot then you'll get shot anywhere you go.


Yes, it is important to note that those 50 shootings were only over about an eight block area.
One of the nicest areas in Chicago.

The rest of the city ... not so good.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Every market is different. Have not seen a surge on my map in my market since Jan 25th.

Last Surge I got was in July and that was in another market 200 miles north of my market. In fact since Jan 1st I have had 6 surge rides, 2 in my market and 4 outside of my market as I was traveling between South Florida and Orlando.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Here we go with another whiner with another comment that doesn't make any sense. I am a veteran driver and I posted a picture on what a typical day looks like in our city so nobody's getting bumped when there's rides everywhere!


How is this whining? I'll take the criticism that my reading comprehension on your length of time driving was poor. But I'm not sure trying to understand things is automatically bucketed as 'whining'? Where is your sense of curiousity. Is it only 'axes to grind' with every thread now?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


If I moved to Chicago you would have no surge.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


Rates in Chicago are not much better than here in Sacramento. At least in Cali, we have real surge again (multiplier) and not that flat crap.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> to the Original Poster: You are in the 'honey moon' phase if you just signed up for one platform or another in the Chicago area, and are likely getting a slight bump by the algorithm in ride-request over the more veteran drivers in your area.


He said he's been an OP five years so prolly no honeymoon. Chi town is heavily populated so of course your gonna get pings. Maybe lack of OPs due too SUPER DANGER enviro in that liberal town


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> If I moved to Chicago you would have no surge.
> 
> View attachment 511009


Wow I have to admit that's a lot of rides.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Damn good thing he ditched the idea of moving to Dallas


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


Maybe because two or three years ago those $5 or $6.50 surge stickies would have been 3x and 4x surge multipliers. I guess the old saying you never miss what you never had applies to the OP


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Look, all I’m saying is that everyone has an opportunity to hop in there car whenever they want and make a few bucks with nobody breathing down there back and without Uber everyone would have part time jobs at a place they hate and then having to wait to get paid once a week. I mean come on it’s not like you’re digging ditches in Siberia you’re in your own car just driving around just like you were sitting on your couch with a steering wheel in your hands.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

JaysUberman said:


> Maybe because two or three years ago those $5 or $6.50 surge stickies would have been 3x and 4x surge multipliers. I guess the old saying you never miss what you never had applies to the OP


Drivers in the Chicago market still see surge multipliers during large events, though 2020 has been a bad year for that.
Most of the rides in and around the city tend to be short, so the flat surge stickies add up quickly.










The OP is not exaggerating - the Chicago market has been very busy throughout the pandemic.
There just aren't enough drivers. Many have found greater satisfaction with UberEats and other delivery apps.
Also, many poor drivers from the city were leasing their cars for $250 per week, and couldn't justify it after the sudden drop in ridership in the early days of the shut-downs, and by this time, many will not have the cash or credit to get back into it, and their inactive driver accounts are probably deactivated anyway.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Drivers in the Chicago market still see surge multipliers during large events, though 2020 has been a bad year for that.
> Most of the rides in and around the city tend to be short, so the flat surge stickies add up quickly.
> 
> View attachment 511058
> ...


They do not deactivate accounts for five years. They want as many drivers as possible so they do not have to pay drivers surge. Then they can just charge clients surge and keep it all.

Think about it.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


I'm busier now than before COVID also. Surge has died off again, and so has Quest, but the rides are flowing easy.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I've been a visitor of this forum for over 3 years and one thing that is consistent is that the Chicago market is excellent for Rideshare. 
It isn't the same in every market. 


SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Realistically, the last few months are definitely not the worst we've seen.

The echo chamber effect would have it seem otherwise.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> Damn good thing he ditched the idea of moving to Dallas


There's a guy on another thread here somewhere who says he just moved FROM Texas to .... are you ready? He moved ............... TO CALIFORNIA.

*Banging head on wall*
can you _imagine_?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Look, all I'm saying is that everyone has an opportunity to hop in there car whenever they want and make a few bucks with nobody breathing down there back and without Uber everyone would have part time jobs at a place they hate and then having to wait to get paid once a week. I mean come on it's not like you're digging ditches in Siberia you're in your own car just driving around just like you were sitting on your couch with a steering wheel in your hands.


Your attitude is refreshing.

Now, what can you do about my health and my spouse?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Look, all I'm saying is that everyone has an opportunity to hop in there car whenever they want and make a few bucks with nobody breathing down there back and without Uber everyone would have part time jobs at a place they hate and then having to wait to get paid once a week. I mean come on it's not like you're digging ditches in Siberia you're in your own car just driving around just like you were sitting on your couch with a steering wheel in your hands.


Another shill complaining about complaints on the Complaints Forum.

Tell us in your infinite wisdom how many jobs ARE like digging ditches in Siberia.

Take your tired shill routine over to one of the Uber fan sites, if you can still find one.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Enjoy it while it lasts..... after the extra 300 in unemployment went away the big surges went away too. Was able to pull 100-200 on weeknights. Now down to 50-75 on weeknights.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> to the Original Poster: You are in the 'honey moon' phase if you just signed up for one platform or another in the Chicago area, and are likely getting a slight bump by the algorithm in ride-request over the more veteran drivers in your area.


He said he's been a driver over five years so your theory doesn't hit


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


Always refreshing to see a driver loving their job and not expecting to become rich driving someone around.
What you probably don't get is that a lot of people want to earn $$$ by not doing any work that includes driving.
I don't blame them... Not a lot of people want to work if given the choice and do other things apart from working on more enjoyable things.

It easier to blame rideshare, the government, the country, the world and everything else but take responsibility for ones own actions and choices in life.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Just think how much you'd make if those no good bastards actually paid you right.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Surge surge surge 

lazy drivers waiting fir unemployment so sitting home

I love the surge


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> How is this whining? I'll take the criticism that my reading comprehension on your length of time driving was poor. But I'm not sure trying to understand things is automatically bucketed as 'whining'? Where is your sense of curiousity. Is it only 'axes to grind' with every thread now?


Election season... their radicalism is showing...



SicilianDude said:


> just like you were sitting on yor couch with a steering wheel in your hands.


You go Bundy-styles with one hand, and Doritos with the other while driving too?!?

I thought I was the only one....


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


That map mean misleading on Monday I come out for same reason I saw high surge that supposed to be high demand but by bad luck in 5 hours I made 45$ but the true are not demand and drivers go home then Uber start to manipulate drivers by making them to believe there are high demand


----------



## Peanut farmer (May 24, 2018)

Gby said:


> That map mean misleading on Monday I come out for same reason I saw high surge that supposed to be high demand but by bad luck in 5 hours I made 45$ but the true are not demand and drivers go home then Uber start to manipulate drivers by making them to believe there are high demand


Exactly the surge is a mental mind ****


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pro tip - when you find areas and times that are good for earnings, the best way to attract drivers into your area at those times to compete with you is to post them on a public forum which has a readership in the hundreds of thousands.

/sarcasm

Seriously, though can any of you post-my-boast guys explain why you do this? How does it benefit you?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Peanut farmer said:


> Exactly the surge is a mental mind @@@@


In the beginning it was ok
Surge concept now are manipulated only to rise money for Uber .. this company could not be trusted at all their credibility are failing apart


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Another shill complaining about complaints on the Complaints Forum.
> 
> Tell us in your infinite wisdom how many jobs ARE like digging ditches in Siberia.
> 
> Take your tired shill routine over to one of the Uber fan sites, if you can still find one.


With so many unemployed, everybody is told to do app gig work.

Drivers on the road don't realize as soon as the rest of people join the gig, their business with plummet.

Lucky 75% of us are not back out yet for one reason or other. ( Riots, Anti mask gun holders, virus, unemployment checks etc.).

I always tell the guy saying how great it is to tell me his exact location. I will show up with 12 broke ass family members and compete in that area. Then will see how great it is when 12 people share the client base he has.

Ridership is down still 70%+, if more than 30% of drivers hit the road, there will be too many drivers compared to demand.

Next time you guys want to say how great it is out there, you should thank the 70% of us standing down but standing by.

#Ridesharedriversstandby


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> With so many unemployed, everybody is told to do app gig work.
> 
> Drivers on the road don't realize as soon as the rest of people join the gig, their business with plummet.
> 
> ...


I thought Trump said the Proud Boys are supposed to be the ones standing by...


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> With so many unemployed, everybody is told to do app gig work.
> 
> Drivers on the road don't realize as soon as the rest of people join the gig, their business with plummet.
> 
> ...


Lol go work

lazy people worried about unemployment

Thank no one
I grind I earn


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


So........let's see a screenshot of these earnings since it's so good out there.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Lucky 75% of us are not back out yet for one reason or other.
> 
> you should thank the 70% of us standing down but standing by.


did you pull these numbers straight out of your ass? I sincerely doubt it's that high still.
You are just projecting your own cowardice and laziness onto the rest of us.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> did you pull these numbers straight out of your ass? I sincerely doubt it's that high still.
> You are just projecting your own cowardice and laziness onto the rest of us.


Haha!

Ok, to be fair it's not 70-75%.

Its about 50+%

Remember, lot of drivers drive a few hours and are semi retired and older. For someone that just did it for 1,000$ or so a month, right not it's simply not viable. Many don't see the risk reward being worth it in their area.












hooj said:


> I thought Trump said the Proud Boys are supposed to be the ones standing by...


They are not standing by, they are stranded. 
Since they deleted Uber en mass.











Saquan said:


> Lol go work


Maybe not spreading the virus so we can open up is better. Can you go clean your car please.

Also I'm doing it for you man! Where is my thanks. There is only half the demand, that means 1/2 of us need to voluntarily stand down and stand by.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> So........let's see a screenshot of these earnings since it's so good out there.


What's a good week of earnings to you


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

My kind of town.

Chicago is.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Pro tip - when you find areas and times that are good for earnings, the best way to attract drivers into your area at those times to compete with you is to post them on a public forum which has a readership in the hundreds of thousands.
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Seriously, though can any of you post-my-boast guys explain why you do this? How does it benefit you?


Not saying this is true, but I think some people think the pie is SOOOO big that even if they post it on this site, maybe 1 or 2 other drivers will actually do something about it. And that won't make much difference. After all, many are creatures of habit and won't do certain things even if the money is much better. An example might be a rabid sports fan who absolutely won't work while his favorite team is playing, even if they are cellar dwellers and repeatedly getting demolished. Sorry New York Jets and Giants fans...

For the item above which says rideshares have 35,000 times more germs than a toilet seat, I guess that means that if someone pees in my car it will actually clean it up! Hey, thanks for the tip!


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Look, all I'm saying is that everyone has an opportunity to hop in there car whenever they want and make a few bucks with nobody breathing down there back and without Uber everyone would have part time jobs at a place they hate and then having to wait to get paid once a week. I mean come on it's not like you're digging ditches in Siberia you're in your own car just driving around just like you were sitting on your couch with a steering wheel in your hands.


Attitude is everything. Seems like most don't have much in the way of testicular fortitude.

Make the most of what you have in front of you. The rest sorts itself out.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> I'm probably shooting myself in the foot for saying this but business is great out here in Chicago so what's everybody complaining about? Every single time I get into my car no matter what time it is and I log in it's non-stop rides the whole time and before I'm even done dropping someone off I already have another one waiting and that's no blowing smoke or any exaggeration whatsoever.
> 
> Matter of fact, my acceptance rate is below average because I keep forgetting to hit the stop button when I can't take it anymore and I've been doing this for over five years now and I'm not doing anything different. AND, about 70% of them were surges calls so I don't know maybe I'm missing something but look at this picture I posted and this is Sunday night early Monday around 4am and it's like this all day and all night so maybe some of you guys should move to Chicago.


Chicago Gerry most be always busy like NY Bronx no body wants to get bullet for few peanut ..You doing this for 5 years and didn't understand yet the map surge it is misleading to make drivers on the streets for nothing ..


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Not saying this is true, but I think some people think the pie is SOOOO big that even if they post it on this site, maybe 1 or 2 other drivers will actually do something about it. And that won't make much difference. After all, many are creatures of habit and won't do certain things even if the money is much better. An example might be a rabid sports fan who absolutely won't work while his favorite team is playing, even if they are cellar dwellers and repeatedly getting demolished. Sorry New York Jets and Giants fans...
> 
> For the item above which says rideshares have 35,000 times more germs than a toilet seat, I guess that means that if someone pees in my car it will actually clean it up! Hey, thanks for the tip! :smiles:


That still doesn't explain the reasoning behind advertising online for other drivers to move in and compete with you. If you claim that the drivers who do this only think that one or two drivers will take them up on their advice to come into their area and drive against them, then there's no point in doing it, if they think nobody will listen to them.

And it still doesn't answer the question of why do it. There is literally no benefit to doing it, even if the advertising driver only loses one or two rides per shift to the new drivers he attracted into his area.

On the other hand, if hundreds of drivers do listen to the advice to move into the area and compete then the driver has also scuppered himself, only much worse.

Maybe if you could explain the benefit that is received from doing it?

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> That's in a specific small area of the city and 50 shootings out of over 5 million people who live in Cook county means that if your that unlucky to get shot then you'll get shot anywhere you go.


It only take once.......


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

WEY00L said:


> It only take once.......


Yea, no kidding.... number of shooting in Utah (like, the entire state) last 7 days.... ummm...... were there any? Ok, maybe 1, somewhere.... perhaps 2.... (shrug)....


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Saquan said:


> What's a good week of earnings to you


I wanted to see the screenshot not so much to see how much the OP made but to see how much hourly. Making let's say $30/hr over 30hrs isn't as impressive as making $30/hr over 80hrs.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> And it still doesn't answer the question of why do it. There is literally no benefit to doing it, even if the advertising driver only loses one or two rides per shift to the new drivers he attracted into his area.


Passenger demand isn't static, it's quite elastic. They have options when it comes to transportation. There's still plenty of transportation demand that can be converted over to rideshare. Like it or not, drivers are the face of this business. How well we conduct the service factors heavily into a passenger's mind when they decide later on which service to use or which service they recommend to their friends.

So, bringing in more drivers.. it's going to reduce your share of the pie short-term.. but wait times for passengers are going to drop. That's a metric we know for a fact will lead to growth in number of bookings down the line. If you're in this for the long term, you should be taking steps to grow the pie.

This debate kind of feels like the prisoner's dilemma. We should cooperate for our own good, but circumstances of being independent usually demand selfishness.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I wanted to see the screenshot not so much to see how much the OP made but to see how much hourly. Making let's say $30/hr over 30hrs isn't as impressive as making $30/hr over 80hrs.


What screen shot you want to see body Everything you see on internet about earning in this industry are false and manipulated Uber can post for you one million screen shot in one second they have special well know trolls members who take care of screen shots ..just post your earning ..about real earning you can find out from Uber drivers when they pump gas in your area.. we calculate the earning by how many hours been online not on the trip .


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Gby said:


> What screen shot you want to see body Everything you see on internet about earning in this industry are false and manipulated Uber can post for you one million screen shot in one second they have special well know trolls members who take care of screen shots ..just post your earning ..about real earning you can find out from Uber drivers when they pump gas in your area.. we calculate the earning by how many hours been online not on the trip .


I don't understand what you're trying to say. I have no idea what you're talking about when you stated "Uber can post for you one million screen shot in on second they have special well know troll members......" blah, blah, blah.

I'm asking the OP to post a screen shot of his earnings to provide proof that driving right now is "better". For example; if the OP's screenshot shows earnings of let's say....making $23/hr then some driver's would feel that they're already making that much and things aren't much better. But if the OP posts a screenshot of making $40/hr for 60hrs then I think most driver's would feel that 'hey, it is better out there then it was before.' And a screenshot would provide proof. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> we calculate the earning by how many hours been online not on the trip .


I calculated 42 an hour


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I calculated 42 an hour
> 
> View attachment 512050


Man, I respect this craziness so much.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to say. I have no idea what you're talking about when you stated "Uber can post for you one million screen shot in on second they have special well know troll members......" blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I'm asking the OP to post a screen shot of his earnings to provide proof that driving right now is "better". For example; if the OP's screenshot shows earnings of let's say....making $23/hr then some driver's would feel that they're already making that much and things aren't much better. But if the OP posts a screenshot of making $40/hr for 60hrs then I think most driver's would feel that 'hey, it is better out there then it was before.' And a screenshot would provide proof. That's all I'm saying.


I told you most of screenshot are fake in this forums and all those post with miracle earnings also fake .I try to explain to you everything you see about Uber earnings in this forums are fake story ...let me know when you grow up &#128513;



RideShare_Hustler said:


> I calculated 42 an hour
> 
> View attachment 512050


Fake story those earnings never existed in USA


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> I told you most of screenshot are fake in this forums and all those post with miracle earnings also fake .I try to explain to you everything you see about Uber earnings in this forums are fake story ...let me know when you grow up &#128513;


Someone lied to you if you think all you have to do is stand in one spot and earn on Uber, I wonder what else you couldn't accomplish before rideshare. Every single one of your posts is negative, pessimistic, never uplifting and is the image of *your experience and interpretation. *Who's fault is it that you haven't figured it out before covid, You claimed you earned $250 in 14 hours. So you switched to black car where you work less for a little more money. Some people adapt and prevail while others fail, even at rideshare believe it or not, in nyc, the best city to do RS and the best rates and you still couldn't figure it out.

That is your own problem not anyone else's.



Gby said:


> Fake story those earnings never existed in USA


Everything to you is fake because of your own lack of capabilities to earn. Even if I meet you in person and show you, you'll come up with another excuse. Just admit you're a failure and you can't figure out how to earn in nyc and you are lazy. People in the nyc sub forum told you that they make $200 in 7 hours during covid while you could barely make $250 in 14 hours before covid. Let that sink in.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> So, bringing in more drivers.. it's going to reduce your share of the pie short-term.. but wait times for passengers are going to drop. That's a metric we know for a fact will lead to growth in number of bookings down the line. If you're in this for the long term, you should be taking steps to grow the pie.


An interesting hypothesis; one which could be proven or disproven by a before-and-after study on driver earnings vs driver numbers in the specific circumstance of an area with a high demand:supply ratio becoming lower.

Until we have the results of such a study, and we can see that your hypothesis is proved, it remains simply a hypothesis. So until then, I'll stick to my practice of not inviting in drivers to compete with me on mass media.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Someone lied to you if you think all you have to do is stand in one spot and earn on Uber, I wonder what else you couldn't accomplish before rideshare. Every single one of your posts is negative, pessimistic, never uplifting and is the image of *your experience and interpretation. *Who's fault is it that you haven't figured it out before covid, You claimed you earned $250 in 14 hours. So you switched to black car where you work less for a little more money. Some people adapt and prevail while others fail, even at rideshare believe it or not, in nyc, the best city to do RS and the best rates and you still couldn't figure it out.
> 
> That is your own problem not anyone else's.
> 
> ...


&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;You kind of jerk Uber driver in NYC was sleeping in the cars before the city established minimum wages UBER have been stool all drivers investment with false advertising about earnings then the Court ordered to Uber to give $1000 for misleading to every driver . Because stupid morons like you thousands of drivers went in bad credit ... On covid look out was busy only in the word ghetto of NYC where several Uber drivers been shot ..you are stupid Indian try to fool me with your fake photoshopped screenshot .. on look down most of Uber drivers went and did Food delivery for the city ..if Uber are so great why those thusand of drivers went to do food delivery for 159$day ..you moron I been checking how many trips this industry doing monthly then I know the demand ..PUT UOUR PANTS ON



Gby said:


> &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;You kind of jerk Uber driver in NYC was sleeping in the cars before the city established minimum wages UBER have been stool all drivers investment with false advertising about earnings then the Court ordered to Uber to give $1000 for misleading to every driver . Because stupid morons like you thousands of drivers went in bad credit ... On covid look out was busy only in the word ghetto of NYC where several Uber drivers been shot ..you are stupid Indian try to fool me with your fake photoshopped screenshot .. on look down most of Uber drivers went and did Food delivery for the city ..if Uber are so great why those thusand of drivers went to do food delivery for 159$day ..you moron I been checking how many trips this industry doing monthly then I know the demand ..PUT UOUR PANTS ON


Now I'm in the car are 4 other next to me they say didn't move from ,2 hours


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gby said:


> &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;You kind of jerk Uber driver in NYC was sleeping in the cars before the city established minimum wages UBER have been stool all drivers investment with false advertising about earnings then the Court ordered to Uber to give $1000 for misleading to every driver . Because stupid morons like you thousands of drivers went in bad credit ... On covid look out was busy only in the word ghetto of NYC where several Uber drivers been shot ..you are stupid Indian try to fool me with your fake photoshopped screenshot .. on look down most of Uber drivers went and did Food delivery for the city ..if Uber are so great why those thusand of drivers went to do food delivery for 159$day ..you moron I been checking how many trips this industry doing monthly then I know the demand ..PUT UOUR PANTS ON
> 
> 
> Now I'm in the car are 4 other next to me they say didn't move from ,2 hours


I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


No it is not any anger I just have allergy to stupidity


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;You kind of jerk Uber driver in NYC was sleeping in the cars before the city established minimum wages UBER have been stool all drivers investment with false advertising about earnings then the Court ordered to Uber to give $1000 for misleading to every driver . Because stupid morons like you thousands of drivers went in bad credit ... On covid look out was busy only in the word ghetto of NYC where several Uber drivers been shot ..you are stupid Indian try to fool me with your fake photoshopped screenshot .. on look down most of Uber drivers went and did Food delivery for the city ..if Uber are so great why those thusand of drivers went to do food delivery for 159$day ..you moron I been checking how many trips this industry doing monthly then I know the demand ..PUT UOUR PANTS ON
> 
> 
> Now I'm in the car are 4 other next to me they say didn't move from ,2 hours


Lol many other Uber drivers in nyc sub forum are contradicting your posts about earning potential every single time. Instead of checking demand go out and work you lazy bum. Yes they are doing food delivery perhaps because they are scared of getting covid sitting in the car with other strangers, or they are like you who couldnt figure out how to make money in nyc. I've been working throughout the entire pandemic to know that is far from easy but it's definitely possible.



Gby said:


> No it is not any anger I just have allergy to stupidity


You forgot to mention you're allergic to work.



Gby said:


> Now I'm in the car are 4 other next to me they say didn't move from ,2 hours


Yes because you and 4 other idiots are doing Uber black in nyc during lockdowns.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol many other Uber drivers in nyc sub forum are contradicting your posts about earning potential every single time. Instead of checking demand go out and work you lazy bum. Yes they are doing food delivery perhaps because they are scared of getting covid sitting in the car with other strangers, or they are like you who couldnt figure out how to make money in nyc. I've been working throughout the entire pandemic to know that is far from easy but it's definitely possible.
> 
> You forgot to mention you're allergic to work.


Yes I'm allergic to work for free ..in NYC suburb it is 100% free labor because Uber are not regulated by TAXI,& LIMOUSINE commission . When I take trip in sub Uber send me 10 miles to pickup someone then waiting 8 minutes to come out the pax and I drove him 4 miles for $6 so I ended the trip to put money from my pocket .do you know why because Uber take interest from drivers up to 70% .. in sub...eventually all regulators are writing new laws . Even in NYC are rewriting existing regulation ..idiot I made money with private clients but not with Uber garbage management of human society so far it sound you are like them



RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol many other Uber drivers in nyc sub forum are contradicting your posts about earning potential every single time. Instead of checking demand go out and work you lazy bum. Yes they are doing food delivery perhaps because they are scared of getting covid sitting in the car with other strangers, or they are like you who couldnt figure out how to make money in nyc. I've been working throughout the entire pandemic to know that is far from easy but it's definitely possible.
> 
> You forgot to mention you're allergic to work.
> 
> ...


Look take break take drink Glass of cow urine to calm down your brain then after you can think better &#128512;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Yes I'm allergic to work for free ..in NYC suburb it is 100% free labor because Uber are not regulated by TAXI,& LIMOUSINE commission . When I take trip in sub Uber send me 10 miles to pickup someone then waiting 8 minutes to come out the pax and I drove him 4 miles for $6 so I ended the trip to put money from my pocket .do you know why because Uber take interest from drivers up to 70% .. in sub...eventually all regulators are writing new laws . Even in NYC are rewriting existing regulation ..idiot I made money with private clients but not with Uber garbage management of human society so far it sound you are like them
> 
> 
> Look take break take drink Glass of cow urine to calm down your brain then after you can think better &#128512;


Lol you make the most moronic posts.. why are you even picking people outside of nyc when you have a tlc license and the rates are much lower there, and you know this.

You should be doing x in nyc like everyone else, or make less money and stand all day for $150. It's your choice and you will not be rewarded while everyone else is in the same boat and are actually hustling.

I was doing limo and black before covid so you don't need to lecture me about making money in nyc. I switched vehicles to do only rideshare for the time being as it pays more than the occasional calls from personal clients. You are either a money maker or you're not. And you will rather not switch up your game and sit in the car all day barely have money to pay your bills, rather than adjusting to the environment that we are in. Maybe taking a short term loss like myself, I sold my Cadillac Escalade Esv and lost 20k on it, I have already made up for that loss. The limo and black car market is dead, and will stay dead for at least 6 - 12 months. You just can't seem to get it through your thick skull.



Gby said:


> Look take break take drink Glass of cow urine to calm down your brain then after you can think better &#128512;


Consider putting a gun in your mouth and pulling the trigger.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol you make the most moronic posts.. why are you even picking people outside of nyc when you have a tlc license and the rates are much lower there, and you know this.
> 
> You should be doing x in nyc like everyone else, or make less money and stand all day for $150. It's your choice and you will not be rewarded while everyone else is in the same boat and are actually hustling.
> 
> ...


Yo I'm only after big fish I never run after small fish you lost because you didn't have another alternative I have many and I'm waiting for Cath .Uber are not the only thing I'm doing . I enjoy driving but only for the money with clean and educated people .I'm working only in Manhattan ..


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I calculated 42 an hour
> 
> View attachment 512050


Wow!

Man I swear if you need someone to piss on your brain then this is the place to go! Any motivation and energy you may have will get soiled with endless amounts of urine and when it's over you'll be lucky if you can even motivate yourself to go start your car just to make it home so you can go hang yourself. If you need that extra push or someone to light a fire under your ass then call a suicide hotline before you go looking in here for advice lol.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> you say the OP is in the 'honey moon' phase even though the said he's "been doing this for over five years now".
> Your zero-track mind on ridesharing is breathtaking.
> You'll figure it out one day.


I just came back after years of driving and I was in the honeymoon phase
Now it seems gone. 
As I keep saying on this board every place is different so your experience might not equal mine....
My 8x8 city avg ride is 3-4 miles at .60
3 an hour = 9 to 12 an hour pre expenses 
I will NOT work for that. Go milk surges and go home.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Just think how much you'd make if those no good bastards actually paid you right.


Tough battle 
When everyone in the world is a plumber pay goes down
When there are too many lawyers pay goes down
When there are too many drivers pay goes down.... and that has nothing to do with rate of pay
Because I sat for 1 hour to get 1 ride


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

wallae said:


> When there are too many drivers pay goes down.... and that has nothing to do with rate of pay


Prob. w/that is it ain't no mkt. what's driving down prices. It's the pay cuts U/L keep announcing every 6 mos.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Prob. w/that is it ain't no mkt. what's driving down prices. It's the pay cuts U/L keep announcing every 6 mos.


Not here. When I started the rate was $.60 a mile and I was making 35 an hour
Then word got out and Marines started driving here to be Uber drivers housewives came in from the country and slept in their cars to be Uber drivers.
Then there were no more surges and I sat one hour waiting for one ride and pay went to about six bucks an hour.
No rate cuts
It's supply and demand.

Just to elaborate a bit everyone seem to know how about much I was making. And then everyone wanted to quit their current job to become an Uber driver.
Roofers 
Construction workers
Walmart workers
McDonald's workers
Why work for 10 at any of the above when you can sit in a nice air-conditioned car and make 35


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

wallae said:


> Not here. When I started the rate was $.60 a mile and I was making 35 an hour
> Then word got out and Marines started driving here to be Uber drivers housewives came in from the country and slept in their cars to be Uber drivers.
> Then there were no more surges and I sat in our waiting for one ride and pay went to about six bucks an hour.
> No rate cuts
> It's supply and demand.


You understood wrong the demand are the same just Uber are charging consumer surge and are not giving to you they start with this practice every where . yesterday I saw big surge in rider app then in my app nothing at all only few Blu spots but request high enough because I'm Annalise according how Uber cars move around with pax ..if regulators are not seating in top of Uber they always find something to starving you


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Saquan said:


> What's a good week of earnings to you


1k is good



IMMA DRIVER said:


> I wanted to see the screenshot not so much to see how much the OP made but to see how much hourly. Making let's say $30/hr over 30hrs isn't as impressive as making $30/hr over 80hrs.


Anyone who drives 80 hrs needs to get their head examined








This was made in the PHX market. Sucks compared too 4 years ago


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

900 in 42 
While refusing 6 of 10 “jobs”

Can you imagine working at Walmart and when the boss comes and says clean up I’ll seven somebody spilled eggs if you say: no I’m not doing that
6 times in 10


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

wallae said:


> 900 in 42
> While refusing 6 of 10 "jobs"
> 
> Can you imagine working at Walmart and when the boss comes and says clean up I'll seven somebody spilled eggs if you say: no I'm not doing that
> 6 times in 10


After expenses you made $ 450 If you work at Walmart and engage to do that job it is not offensive at all to clean up ... if sanitation are sending drivers to pick up garbage in the streets are not offensive at all because they engaged for that job and are well pay .. they never complain for being pay unsatisfactory for wat they doing because are not every day treated with being fired for non reason or working condition .. UBER change agreement every day and treats drivers as disposable garbage with disrespect


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gby said:


> After expenses you made $ 450


Bull Sheet
I drive an old car I bought with 90k 2 years ago at a wholesale auction for 4 thousand. Now 120 miles and Kelly Trade 3200
First repair... Just did 2 front brakes for 150.
4 Used tires 120 installed
Pump my old oil out every 6 k and replace with Mobil 1 Syn 22 bucks

I highly dispute that it cost me $.57 a mile to drive that car


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> Bull Sheet
> I drive an old car I bought with 90k 2 years ago at a wholesale auction for 4 thousand. Now 120 miles and Kelly Trade 3200
> First repair... Just did 2 front brakes for 150.
> 4 Used tires 120 installed
> ...


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 518074
> 
> 
> View attachment 518075


Nice care I love &#128512;for the fare driver are paid more then that Uber not deserve


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 518074
> 
> 
> View attachment 518075


Well in all honesty my paint doesn't look as good as that but I plan on buffing it out one day


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I’d rather be doing this than reporting to my ***** boss at previous job.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

wallae said:


> Well in all honesty my paint doesn't look as good as that but I plan on buffing it out one day


For Uber looks great better should not be


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I was kidding. 
12 year old
Loaded 
Perfect paint 
Few tiny dings is about the only flaw


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gby said:


> Nice care I love &#128512;for the fare driver are paid more then that Uber not deserve


There's more legroom in that car than in a modern car. Probably soft, comfy seats, too.

A pax got upset last night because of the rear seat in my car. "Whoa, hard seat back here, man". I replied that Japanese are smaller than Americans and therefore require less padding. My point score had gone down 0.01 by this morning.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

At the time a few years ago I was hoping to get it for dead wholesale about 32 or three but I had to pay 4 because there were a couple dealers bidding


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There's more legroom in that car than in a modern car. Probably soft, comfy seats, too.
> 
> A pax got upset last night because of the rear seat in my car. "Whoa, hard seat back here, man". I replied that Japanese are smaller than Americans and therefore require less padding. My point score had gone down 0.01 by this morning.


You should Carrie vibrator for pax who complain about hard seats then stick in their ass to have comfortable ride .. It is simple Uber x are not for comfortable luxury ride .. I drive Cadillac very comfortable air suspension but the fare are not paying my expenses


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gby said:


> You understood wrong the demand are the same just Uber are charging consumer surge and are not giving to you they start with this practice every where . yesterday I saw big surge in rider app then in my app nothing at all only few Blu spots but request high enough because I'm Annalise according how Uber cars move around with pax ..if regulators are not seating in top of Uber they always find something to starving you


Every time I see a post like yours my response is the same: contact the media and tell them that Uber is charging pax surge prices under false pretenses. Uber's website lies to pax when they tell them that surges are needed to attract more drivers to a busy area.

It's a big fat lie because while Uber's charging pax multiplier surge rates they're paying the drivers base rates.

Tell the media that Uber's taking advantage of the Covid crisis by price gouging the pax.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Every time I see a post like yours my response is the same: contact the media and tell them that Uber is charging pax surge prices under false pretenses. Uber's website lies to pax when they tell them that surges are needed to attract more drivers to a busy area.
> 
> It's a big fat lie because while Uber's charging pax multiplier surge rates they're paying the drivers base rates.
> 
> Tell the media that Uber's taking advantage of the Covid crisis by price gouging the pax.


Well this week I took only one ride this night then I choice only the ride with the surge the ride it was $33 then I got pay $16 I declined in purpose rest of the rides California law makers are 100% right with AB5


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, I heard there was less than 50 shootings there this weekend, so seems like things are looking up.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Americans do love to complain and it seems from 2 reasons. Number one people have unrealistic expectations of how much money they should make. Being a ride share and delivery driver is unskilled labor and if you're making at least 15-25 an hour depending on where you live stop complaining you don't deserve to make more secondly this job is a lot like running you're own business which some people suck at. You have to drive the right vehicle and be smart about the trips and deliveries you accept and if you make less than 15 an hour you're not good at it and either drive somewhere else or do something else. The problem is all these whiners are going to push for ride-sharing to become an employee thing instead of an independent contractor thing which will ruin it for those of us who are able to make it work.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> Americans do love to complain and it seems from 2 reasons. Number one people have unrealistic expectations of how much money they should make. Being a ride share and delivery driver is unskilled labor and if you're making at least 15-25 an hour depending on where you live stop complaining you don't deserve to make more secondly this job is a lot like running you're own business which some people suck at. You have to drive the right vehicle and be smart about the trips and deliveries you accept and if you make less than 15 an hour you're not good at it and either drive somewhere else or do something else. The problem is all these whiners are going to push for ride-sharing to become an employee thing instead of an independent contractor thing which will ruin it for those of us who are able to make it work.


Idiot in NYC average decent apartment are $ 2500 parking expensive auto shops expensive are you living in the wood ..in NYC to handle every day driving without accidents required skills


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Okay NYC is one of the most expensive places to live in the country so this means adjusting my figures somewhat even so you should still be able to support yourself at about 25 dollars an hour maybe like 30 which is still over double the minimum wage and no it does not require a lot of skill to drive in NYC a trained monkey can do it


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>trained monkey can do it

Reminds me of my old job at the Burger King is the fry supervisor
I’m not sure if you’re aware but you had to get just the right amount of salt on the fries


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

wallae said:


> >trained monkey can do it
> 
> Reminds me of my old job at the Burger King is the fry supervisor
> I'm not sure if you're aware but you had to get just the right amount of salt on the fries


Exactly being a fast food employee requires more training and skill than driving ride-share


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> Exactly being a fast food employee requires more training and skill than driving ride-share


Warren Buffett- get into a company with a moat around it.
Lots of barriers to entry.

what are the barriers to entry being an Uber driver?
Teeth? No
High School? No
Speak English? No
IQ test? No (obviously&#128514;


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> Okay NYC is one of the most expensive places to live in the country so this means adjusting my figures somewhat even so you should still be able to support yourself at about 25 dollars an hour maybe like 30 which is still over double the minimum wage and no it does not require a lot of skill to drive in NYC a trained monkey can do it


&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;In NYC CITY REQUIREMENTS ARE 13K YEAR JUST VEHICLE ALONE WITH COMMERCIAL INSURANCE AND TLC PACKAGE WHAT $25 you talking about after expenses from $25 become 8-10$ minimum wages are $15 then you need gas car wash every day and many tickets part if business .. NYC UBER DRIVERS REQUIRED WEEL CHAIR SCHOOL TAXi LIMOUSINE SCHOOL etc..


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gby said:


> &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;In NYC CITY REQUIREMENTS ARE 13K YEAR JUST VEHICLE ALONE WITH COMMERCIAL INSURANCE AND TLC PACKAGE WHAT $25 you talking about after expenses from $25 become 8-10$ minimum wages are $15 then you need gas car wash every day and many tickets part if business .. NYC UBER DRIVERS REQUIRED WEEL CHAIR SCHOOL TAXi LIMOUSINE SCHOOL etc..


That's why you're making so much money. 
Nobody else can do it


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

wallae said:


> That's why you're making so much money.
> Nobody else can do it


The point is we do not make money only Uber takes because are to greedy and unregulated ... Uber mislead so many thousands of people to get high auto loans with high promese then we are stacked. Tx to California it weak up all Country because this criminals are stealing drivers investment


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

I operate with a 90 percent profit margin if you are seriously only making 50 percent profit or less then you really suck at ride share.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gby said:


> The point is we do not make money only Uber takes because are to greedy and unregulated ... Uber mislead so many thousands of people to get high auto loans with high promese then we are stacked. Tx to California it weak up all Country because this criminals are stealing drivers investment


You can do what I do. Say no to crap rides


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Gby said:


> The point is we do not make money only Uber takes because are to greedy and unregulated ... Uber mislead so many thousands of people to get high auto loans with high promese then we are stacked. Tx to California it weak up all Country because this criminals are stealing drivers investment


No this is a hundred not true Uber gives people with little other options a way to make money you just have to be smart about it which you clearly are not


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> No this is a hundred not true Uber gives people with little other options a way to make money you just have to be smart about it which you clearly are not


No Uber are plot of criminals last trash of human society I been with them 5 year .with criminals you never get along it doesn't matter how you twist they make agreement over agreement and takes everything drivers make ..they had taken even 70% from my fare


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> No this is a hundred not true Uber gives people with little other options a way to make money you just have to be smart about it which you clearly are not





Gby said:


> No Uber are plot of criminals last trash of human society I been with them 5 year .with criminals you never get along it doesn't matter how you twist they make agreement over agreement and takes everything drivers make ..they had taken even 70% from my fare


I just did 5 deliveries in a little over an hour and made sixty dollars and spent like 3 on gas yeah Uber is so terrible


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gby said:


> No Uber are plot of criminals last trash of human society I been with them 5 year .with criminals you never get along it doesn't matter how you twist they make agreement over agreement and takes everything drivers make ..they had taken even 70% from my fare


Why don't you become an lawyer, airline pilot or a doctor?
They make good money


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Gby said:


> No Uber are plot of criminals last trash of human society I been with them 5 year .with criminals you never get along it doesn't matter how you twist they make agreement over agreement and takes everything drivers make ..they had taken even 70% from my fare


I want to ask you a legitimate serious question if you hate Uber so much why do you continue to drive for them. The fact of the matter is Uber is trying to make money as we are so it's a mutually exploitive relationship you just have to make sure you are taking advantage of Uber or other ride-sharing delivery apps and that they are not taking advantage of you I would love to give you some pointers if need some assistance


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

wallae said:


> Why don't you become an lawyer, airline pilot or a doctor?
> They make good money


Are you asking me to become US president &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;. Imagine I will hanging all Uber executive .. I'm engineer by profession but I have hard time to start again from the beginning here in US ..do you think all attorney make money ..No


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

wallae said:


> Why don't you become an lawyer, airline pilot or a doctor?
> They make good money


Walleye is a smart dude being an Uber driver is the definition of unskilled labor it takes no education not even a high school diploma and no training whatsoever to put it in perspective an Uber driver could not walk into McDonald's and work the register without any instructions whereas a mcdonald's employee could do an Uber drivers job with no training if you were to look up unskilled laborer in dictionary it would show an Uber drivers picture


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> Walleye is a smart dude being an Uber driver is the definition of unskilled labor it takes no education not even a high school diploma and no training whatsoever to put it in perspective an Uber driver could not walk into McDonald's and work the register without any instructions whereas a mcdonald's employee could do an Uber drivers job with no training if you were to look up unskilled laborer in dictionary it would show an Uber drivers picture


But nobody wants to admit it


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

wallae said:


> But nobody wants to admit it
> View attachment 519002


how many hours your as can seat in traffic day with angry pax in your back seat .. driving people it is biggest responsibility then financial guy in office because their life are in your hand Uber drivers brain had to be strong fast and sharp to handle so many hours driving .. their health become big problem .. go to McDonald's and kill one Burger then take someone in your car and jump over the bridge then you will find the difference &#128512;


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Gby said:


> how many hours your as can seat in traffic day with angry pax in your back seat .. driving people it is biggest responsibility then financial guy in office because their life are in your hand Uber drivers brain had to be strong fast and sharp to handle so many hours driving .. their health become big problem .. go to McDonald's and kill one Burger then take someone in your car and jump over the bridge then you will find the difference &#128512;


Holy crap driving is not hard work there are people that put in 60 hours a week working factory and other labor jobs you can stop and take a break to go to the bathroom eat or stretch you're legs whenever you want


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> Holy crap driving is not hard work there are people that put in 60 hours a week working factory and other labor jobs you can stop and take a break to go to the bathroom eat or stretch you're legs whenever you want


Maybe he doesn't have power steering?
That could make it as hard as being a roofer or construction worker


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> Holy crap driving is not hard work there are people that put in 60 hours a week working factory and other labor jobs you can stop and take a break to go to the bathroom eat or stretch you're legs whenever you want


Labor in factory or farming are healthy and relaxed job .. I been working in many place in many countries I work in office on ships factory but driving the worse of the worse ..I'm enjoying driving I handle 1000miles without stopping but by my self once I have passengers everything are different


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gby said:


> farming are healthy and relaxed job ..


Nothing I'd rather do than shovel horse sheet all day


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Gby said:


> Labor in factory or farming are healthy and relaxed job .. I been working in many place in many countries I work in office on ships factory but driving the worse of the worse ..I'm enjoying driving I handle 1000miles without stopping but by my self once I have passengers everything are different
> [/QUO


So farming and labor jobs are easy and driving is hard I don't get this guy


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> So farming and labor jobs are easy and driving is hard I don't get this guy


Well you didn't learn working hard it is enjoyable if you work with pleasure .. seating in traffic it kill you little by little . Driving in the winter with passengers in hazards condition it kill you slowly .


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Am I on one of those hidden camera shows?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Labor in factory or farming are healthy and relaxed job


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 519021
> 
> [/QU


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

You gotta hustle you gotta pay attention to city things going on shifts at hospitals nursing homes etc
You gotta grind
If you are sitting at the airport stay home you’re waistung time unless you’re retired and have no interest msjjjg money then by all means sit at the airoort
Hustle hustle


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Drivers in the Chicago market still see surge multipliers during large events, though 2020 has been a bad year for that.
> Most of the rides in and around the city tend to be short, so the flat surge stickies add up quickly.
> 
> View attachment 511058
> ...


So those Chicago drivers on YouTube talking about making $300-500 a day 7 days a week last year, arnt making anywhere near close to that anymore?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

tmart said:


> So those Chicago drivers on YouTube talking about making $300-500 a day 7 days a week last year, arnt making anywhere near close to that anymore?


They was supporting by Mexican cartels


----------

